# Taliban Enter Lashkar Gah



## tomahawk6 (11 Oct 2016)

The attack was repulsed but not without scaring the residents.GEN Nicholson flew there to offer support to the population.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/suicide-blast-hits-southern-afghan-city-under-taliban-siege-at-least-14-dead/2016/10/10/7f1606da-8ee5-11e6-9c52-0b10449e33c4_story.html?utm_campaign=Early%20Bird%20Brief%2010.11.2016&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Sailthru

KABUL — When Taliban fighters penetrated the capital of Helmand province for the first time Monday, killing at least 14 people in a suicide bombing and related attacks, it was their most successful assault to date on the strategic southern city and opium trade center, which the insurgents have been trying to capture for months.

Government forces pushed them out after several hours, and officials declared the situation under control, but by then some panicked residents had fled the beleaguered city, and the psychological damage had been done. The Taliban had not raised their flag over Lashkar Gah, but they had come awfully close.


----------

